# Real Martial Artists of Genius



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2013)

An in depth view of martial artists at their most entertaining.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 23, 2013)

ROFL and ROFL some more ... you know you shouldn't but ... that little kid at the end got me :lol:.  I knew it had to be coming but it made me chortle anyway .


----------

